# Tattoo Poll



## natrix (Feb 22, 2008)

Seems to be quite a high % of reptile keepers with tattoos , thought this might be interesting.

1. Yep , I have one or more tatts
2. None yet but probably will
3. No tatts ever for me


----------



## callith (Feb 22, 2008)

definitely 3


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 22, 2008)

you forgot to include the poll dude


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 22, 2008)

number 2 none yet but only turned 18 this year so me and my mate are likly to get tatts VERY soon death bat between the shoulder blades


----------



## chloethepython (Feb 22, 2008)

number 2 i want a cobra


----------



## kakariki (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm a 1. I have 5 atm but have at least 3 more planned, money permitting!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Feb 22, 2008)

tattoos are nice


----------



## natrix (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 12 , all done over 20 years ago when I was 15-16 , There's one I still like though.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

I have a huge tattoo project I want. I'd go into detail but I am too sleepy. But I really want Tony Ranger to be my designer and tattooist.

It's dark fantasy themed blah blah blah i've already spoken about this before.
sleep time for Jazz.


----------



## itbites (Feb 22, 2008)

*i have 7 and am planning to get fully covered before im done  i love tattoo's skin is just boring without a bit of colour, also planning to become a tattoo artist *


----------



## arbok (Feb 22, 2008)

me and my sis want matching tatts on our wrists i also want a snake on my finger and i saw the coolest tat of a gecko so it made me really want a bright coloured one so like yellow etc so i guess something that looks oedura

ive heard there quite expensive? how much would a word on the wrist cost? and is it true u can get them at 16 with parents consent.....


----------



## arbok (Feb 22, 2008)

hmmmm and someone told me u can get your eyes tattoo'd i dont know wether or not to believe it but it sounds like it would be very very painful lol


----------



## sengir (Feb 22, 2008)

i have 4 yay and 3 in the works


----------



## natrix (Feb 22, 2008)

Arbok,
A word on the wrist would cost 80-100 bucks , depending how large & ornate it is.
Don't know about about age consent or tattooing eyeball.
Cheap advice : I'd think long & hard before getting any on ya hands


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 22, 2008)

they'll make your legs drop off


----------



## mckellar007 (Feb 22, 2008)

yes they can tattoo your eyeball ive seen pics on modblog if you want to look it up the website is modblog.bmezine.com just warning you that some and alot of the picture may be explicit and alot of pictures are not for the weak stomached


----------



## cris (Feb 22, 2008)

Tats are great for getting attention, especially if you like cops. Some tats do look pretty cool though take that blue fish tank looking guy as an example. I have also seen a gremlin one that was awesome and a few cool graff ones too.

I also think that they usually make ppl less attractive(unless they are real fugly to start with lol), not that i really care though, i just think its a shame when hot chicks contaminate their natural beauty with some big ugly tat.

I must be the only one here with no tatts :lol:


----------



## spoonman (Feb 22, 2008)

cris said:


> Tats are great for getting attention, especially if you like cops. Some tats do look pretty cool though take that blue fish tank looking guy as an example. I have also seen a gremlin one that was awesome and a few cool graff ones too.
> 
> I also think that they usually make ppl less attractive(unless they are real fugly to start with lol), not that i really care though, i just think its a shame when hot chicks contaminate their natural beauty with some big ugly tat.
> 
> I must be the only one here with no tatts :lol:


 



i agree. there is nothing worse than a hot chick with a BIG UGLY TAT.

but there is nothing sexier than a women with great tatts that doesn't give a rats **** what narrow minded people think!!!

remember the only difference between a tattooed person and non tattooed person is tattooed people don't judge people with out any!


----------



## cris (Feb 22, 2008)

spoonman said:


> remember the only difference between a tattooed person and non tattooed person is tattooed people don't judge people with out any!



Sounds to me like you are judging them as being more judgemental, hypocrit  :lol:
Ppl will always judge others by appearance(atleast to some extent) your only fooling yourself if you think otherwise.


----------



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2008)

Havnt got any yet.. but would eventually like to get one or possibly two; only small.. most likely spot/spots= on my back just above the line where the top of the hipster jeans stay, or between my shoulder blades. not quite sure what I want though 

roughtly how much would this cost, does anyone know? probably would be a long narrow rectangle.. probably about 3-4 inches long and 1.5inches wide? would be colour.. probably some image with a tribal pattern on either side.. will google a picture that kinda similar to what i may get  though id design my own..


----------



## Kitah (Feb 22, 2008)

something LIKE these.. tribal design on either side of a main image.. dunno what the "main image" would be though.. few from this image that i like are #028 middle, #033, #032 bottom.








also like the top one in this image




(credit for this image: SamppaMustonen from Deviant Art)


----------



## bitey (Feb 22, 2008)

PiMp said:


> tattoos are nice


Can we do a trade there Pimp ?, all my ink for your ninja


----------



## froglet (Feb 22, 2008)

I got a few (as you will see from my other threads)
Plan on getting my right lower leg done as a marine scene prob take another 10 years an another $2000 but oh well its all for the love of it


----------



## pink_boa (Feb 22, 2008)

i have only 1 and it is a work in progress. 6 hours so far. At the moment it starts at my left hip and goes across my back ending at my right shoulder. It will continue down my right arm to form a half sleeve. The extension down my arm is the only plan set in concrete atm but would also like to fill in the blank spaces on my back and have a sleeve on my left arm also. So i will only ever have 1 tattoo.

Cost= it is generally cheaper to be charged by the hour. Most place range from $120 to $160 per hour but some can go as high as $250 per hour. However small pieces that may only take 15-30mins for will cost you about $80-$200 depending on the size, and detail. 

Age= Most places will insist that you are 18 and will ask for ID. I have come across some places that will accept 16 with parental consent. But i figure if you really want a tat that bad 2 years is not a long time to wait considering the tat will be there forever.

pink_boa


----------



## Australis (Feb 22, 2008)

Go the tramp stamps


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

I quite like tha fact that you have to wait until 18. Its too easy to make an impulse decision that you may regret later. Im addicted ti ink and am working on a few more.


----------



## Ewan (Feb 22, 2008)

Australis I prefer to call mine "tough stickers". I only have 5 tattoos. My whole left arm, my whole right arm, hip to ankle left leg, a chest piece, and my knuckles. I have probably spent 8-10 grand so far. Anyone in newcastle there is a small tattoo show at Maitland showground this saturday @ the bike show. I usually get up there an go in it!


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 22, 2008)

depending on how you count them i have lots or just a few big ones.

Have my left sleeve, right bicep, left leg ankle to knee, right leg ankle to almost my hip. chest, guts (not yet finished) and left side of my neck.

needless to say i'm slightly addicted. keen to get more but been too poor and too busy lately. Get a lot of my work in canberra by Chris Rushmer, anyone down there after ink should check him out. Mad tattooist and has a fair collection of reptiles too (BHPs, Ackies, turtles...it's probably grown since then too)


----------



## hornet (Feb 22, 2008)

i have nothing yet but i have a few planned, really wanna get one or both hands done and of course a couple of the arms and legs. There are alot of tribal designs that really tickly my fancy but i dont think thats the way i will go. I'll get a couple of tributes to fallen hero's and probably something to do with the animals.


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 22, 2008)

Australis said:


> Go the tramp stamps


Hey Australis I take exception to being called a tramp. I have only one that my ex husband bought for me on our anniversary. It is in a spot that I can show it off or keep it covered.
You cant go around saying tatts make a persona tramp.


----------



## denno (Feb 22, 2008)

i have a bottom sleeve on on arm then have another eight


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2008)

Do they hurt?


----------



## hornet (Feb 22, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Do they hurt?



i dunno, get a couple and find out


----------



## denno (Feb 22, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> Do they hurt?


when ya have heaps no it does not hurt


----------



## Australis (Feb 22, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> Hey Australis I take exception to being called a tramp. I have only one that my ex husband bought for me on our anniversary. It is in a spot that I can show it off or keep it covered.
> You cant go around saying tatts make a persona tramp.



I have some myself.

No need to take exception, i didnt call you a tramp
and i dont think tattoos make someone a tramp either.

The basic tribal looking tattoos often seen on the lower
back region of females, thoughtless flash tattoos...
Thats what i call a tramp stamp.


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 22, 2008)

Australis said:


> I have some myself.
> 
> No need to take exception, i didnt call you a tramp
> and i dont think tattoos make someone a tramp either.
> ...


 
OK thats good. You didnt make it very clear, just the tramp stamp statement , and if you have had children no they dont hurt.


----------



## koubee (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 2 with many more to come, i love tatts

One on the back of my leg and one on my back. 
Yes mine is lower back, but mine was thought out, it took me over a year to decide on the design. And it isn't quite finished yet, i'm going to extend it all up my back.
Calling it a tramp stamp is a bit rough


----------



## denno (Feb 22, 2008)

tramp stamp NO i think tatts look good on chics nothing wrong with that some have stlye and depends where they get them only for certain people to see them


----------



## Australis (Feb 22, 2008)

koubee said:


> .Calling it a tramp stamp is a bit rough



I think its a great name.


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

Get over it you sooks it is a common name for a tat just above the bottom crack............geee dont take everything so damn seriously.....

Ive got a tramp stamp and proud of it....


----------



## teddybear (Feb 22, 2008)

_I'd LOVE one but I'm a BIG chicken!!!!!_


----------



## koubee (Feb 22, 2008)

Isis said:


> Get over it you sooks it is a common name for a tat just above the bottom crack............geee dont take everything so damn seriously.....
> 
> Ive got a tramp stamp and proud of it....




Wasn't having a sook.
Just don't like that name for it. It's just a tatt to me.


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

teddybear said:


> _I'd LOVE one but I'm a BIG chicken!!!!!_



Harden up princess.......lol


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 22, 2008)

denno3367 said:


> when ya have heaps no it does not hurt


 
i have heaps, some of them still hurt....depends where you're getting tattooed really (most recent has been knee cap and guts, so yeah, didn't tickle that's for sure)


----------



## jessb (Feb 22, 2008)

arbok said:


> me and my sis want matching tatts on our wrists i also want a snake on my finger and i saw the coolest tat of a gecko so it made me really want a bright coloured one so like yellow etc so i guess something that looks oedura
> 
> ive heard there quite expensive? how much would a word on the wrist cost? and is it true u can get them at 16 with parents consent.....


 
Nope you def can't get them under 18 - and imo any place that will tattoo a minor is dodgy and will be willing to cut corners on other legal requirements such as hygiene :shock:.


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

In some states you can get a tatt at 16 as long as a parent is there to consent. You can in vic.


----------



## jessb (Feb 22, 2008)

I have my fourth in the planning stage,so far two little ones, and one fairly big one from the back of my neck to btw my shoulder blades. They hurt, but not unbearably so - and they stop hurting the second the needle leaves the skin, not like a piercing which hurts for ages afterwards and is sensitive for months.

Anyone have any advice on wrist tatts? Are they prone to blurring because of the thin skin? I want to get a bright blue one about 5cm long, but I'm worried about losing detail.


----------



## tempest (Feb 22, 2008)

Tramp stamp :lol: I've not heard that before! 

I have 3, none of them tramp stamps, haha. Looking to get some sort of snake one as my fourth but I really need to find a design I'm happy with. My favourite is the one on my foot, an intricate sort of thing with the pentagram and triple moon within it. It's such a shame the foot is such a hard place to get an intricate tatt done! Tatts are definitely hot in my opinion, but they have to have meaning behind them!


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

jessb said:


> Nope you def can't get them under 18 - and imo any place that will tattoo a minor is dodgy and will be willing to cut corners on other legal requirements such as hygiene :shock:.





Quite a generaliation there. If I take my daughter in for a tatt at 16 and the check id ect then that is fine. What about that make them dodgy........and unclean....

Yeah if they accept a scibbled note on a piece of paper then yeah thats dodgy but most wont as it is far too big a risk.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always known lower back tattoo's as "tramp stamps".


----------



## jungle_mike (Feb 22, 2008)

i have a few but no more until i save up the dollars to go see yann black in canadia land!

if you like to do things a bit different then he's the guy. you pay your money and have absolutely no say in what you get... he just looks at you and decides what he feels is the right thing to do...

http://www.yourmeatismine.com/pages_photos/photos_home.htm

all in french though sorry..


----------



## jessb (Feb 22, 2008)

Isis said:


> Quite a generaliation there. If I take my daughter in for a tatt at 16 and the check id ect then that is fine. What about that make them dodgy........and unclean....
> 
> Yeah if they accept a scibbled note on a piece of paper then yeah thats dodgy but most wont as it is far too big a risk.


 
Sorry, I think you misunderstood my point - _even with_ parental consent in Australia, it is still illegal to tattoo minors, so if a studio did it, they would be breaking the law. IMO a studio that breaks the law just to earn a few extra bucks by tattooing a kid, is, by definition, dodgy and I certainly wouldn't trust them.


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 22, 2008)

jessb said:


> Anyone have any advice on wrist tatts? Are they prone to blurring because of the thin skin? I want to get a bright blue one about 5cm long, but I'm worried about losing detail.


 
I have my left wrist tattooed and it's still as defined as the day i got it.

it's an area that is fairly exposed though so during healing need to be careful to keep it out of the sun, then once healed use plenty of sun block....same as any other spot really, but due to the exposure of the wrist something i guess you need to be more aware of


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

Dont know where you got your information from but I know that yes I have the legal right to consent to a tatt for my child as long as they are 16.....we are organising it at the moment. We have checked out all the legal side.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 22, 2008)

Got a few , my leg is still red and sore right now actually ......


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

If it's not a legal thing it should definitely be a moral thing and if you ask other tattooists in your state about it they will most probably tell you no even if it is legal.

IMO tattooists willing to tattoo a minor are extremely unprofessional. 

No matter how much i've wanted tattoos and i've always known the design I wanted I am willing to wait for the best tattooist for me, not some dodgy tattooist willing to tattoo a minor.

Plus it gives me extra time to know if this is really what I want. 

Maybe you should talk to your daughter about that, if she really wants the tattoo she would be willing to wait.


----------



## jessb (Feb 22, 2008)

Isis said:


> Dont know where you got your information from but I know that yes I have the legal right to consent to a tatt for my child as long as they are 16.....we are organising it at the moment. We have checked out all the legal side.


 

What state are you in?

From what I am aware (and I've looked into it in NSW and Qld at least) it is illegal altogether...


----------



## jungle_mike (Feb 22, 2008)

you can have legal sex when your 16. my guess is more decisions are regretted and diseases caught from that than getting tattoos at the same age lol


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

So? We're not talking about legal age for sex. We're talking tattoo and she's not going to the tattooist for sex (I hope) haha.


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2008)

hahaha wont you regret geting them when your 80?


----------



## Isis (Feb 22, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahaha wont you regret geting them when your 80?




Hows them nipples Trousa....


And Jess Im in vic. What she wants to get is a lovely delicate design that was done by a very close friend that has since been killed in a car accident. I am supporting her with this as its not just a rash decision and it has unbelievable meaning to her.


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 22, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahaha wont you regret geting them when your 80?


 
i laughed at my dad when he said "won't you regret it when you're 40?"

i replied "not as much as 5 kids, an ex wife and a mortgage"


----------



## jessb (Feb 22, 2008)

Isis said:


> Hows them nipples Trousa....
> 
> 
> And Jess Im in vic. What she wants to get is a lovely delicate design that was done by a very close friend that has since been killed in a car accident. I am supporting her with this as its not just a rash decision and it has unbelievable meaning to her.


 
Fair enough, and I'm not criticising, but I just didn't think it was legal...


----------



## jungle_mike (Feb 22, 2008)

mcscribbles said:


> i laughed at my dad when he said "won't you regret it when you're 40?"
> 
> i replied "not as much as 5 kids, an ex wife and a mortgage"


 

haha thats awesome:lol:


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 22, 2008)

yous will never get a job, i dont know about the youth of today and these dang obsessions they have


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> yous will never get a job, i dont know about the youth of today and these dang obsessions they have


 

eekkk I will never get a job now :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## m.punja (Feb 22, 2008)

hahaha nice call trousa


----------



## Trouble (Feb 22, 2008)

Trousa, doesn't that hurt on your face?
Awesome tats btw!!!


----------



## minusone (Feb 22, 2008)

i have a couple.

both arms
chest
back of neck
sides of hands
inside bottom lip
left ribs
right ribs
few on my back
few on each leg


just a couple


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 22, 2008)

well there you go, apparently i now have proof to support my theory.


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 22, 2008)

and can i have all your shoes when your legs drop off


----------



## Miss B (Feb 22, 2008)

Isis said:


> And Jess Im in vic. What she wants to get is a lovely delicate design that was done by a very close friend that has since been killed in a car accident. I am supporting her with this as its not just a rash decision and it has unbelievable meaning to her.


 
Isis you are a rockin' mum. When is she getting her tatt?


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> eekkk I will never get a job now :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:



Erm... Something appears to be taking over your face.


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 22, 2008)

awww i do hope bill07 was being ironic/sarcastic....just that i really want to be able to get a job one day :S


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't you know tattoos are only for jailbirds and sailors?


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 22, 2008)

i wish to be a boat owner one day...they're fun....does that count?


----------



## Lesa (Feb 22, 2008)

Isis said:


> And Jess Im in vic. What she wants to get is a lovely delicate design that was done by a very close friend that has since been killed in a car accident. I am supporting her with this as its not just a rash decision and it has unbelievable meaning to her.



I was thinking... I'd never let my 16 year old get a tattoo and then I read your reasons. GO FOR IT. Losing a friend is hard, having a little bit of something to rememeber them by / honour them, is awesome!

I have 2 tattoos and deciding on a 3rd. Neither one is big but I love them both.


----------



## Lesa (Feb 22, 2008)

Trousa_Snake said:


> hahaha wont you regret geting them when your 80?



I've seen a tattoo (pic on the Internet) that says "NO I WON"T REGRET IT WHEN I'M 80" I think that question gets asked way too much!!!!!


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 22, 2008)

If i live till 80 i will let you all know .


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 22, 2008)

I got my first when i was 15, woke up on someones fllor sporting a tatt. regret that one a bit but could have gotten rid of it if i want to, its just part of my past . am currently planning my next two. have had lots of time to get used to theese ones


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

Lesa said:


> I've seen a tattoo (pic on the Internet) that says "NO I WON"T REGRET IT WHEN I'M 80" I think that question gets asked way too much!!!!!



Mmm I hate that question and the idiots who ask it.


----------



## firedragon (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 6 but i'm getting the two on my arms removed (very old bad home jobs) and the one on my lower back and back of my neck are not finished, and the one on my left ankle is unfinished it needs coloring. I am hoping to get either two fairies with my daughters faces and elf or something similar with my sons face or three butterflies with their faces as the body. I also want a bearded dragon climbing up my outer ankle. As you can tell reptiles are not my only addiction:lol:


----------



## firedragon (Feb 22, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> I got my first when i was 15, woke up on someones fllor sporting a tatt. regret that one a bit but could have gotten rid of it if i want to, its just part of my past . am currently planning my next two. have had lots of time to get used to theese ones


LOL:lol: me two i was 14 and they look horrible


----------



## firedragon (Feb 22, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> yous will never get a job, i dont know about the youth of today and these dang obsessions they have


 
There are plenty of jobs ppl with tats can get


----------



## jessb (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey, I work for an upmarket charity! I am just discreet about it - I don't wear backless dresses to meetings (but who does?) and the rest of the time, I can show off what I want - my colleagues don't mind. There are very few industries nowadays where tattoos are forbidden, and even they tend to be the more conservative ones, which usually require long sleeves, pantyhose etc which cover up a fair bit of skin anyway (although full-face ones might not be ideal for retail... LOL)


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 22, 2008)

firedragon said:


> There are plenty of jobs ppl with tats can get




I'm fairly certain he was being facetious, lol.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 22, 2008)

Any one got a uv tattoo?


----------



## Scleropages (Feb 22, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> Mmm I hate that question and the idiots who ask it.


 

HEY! I asked it , LOL


I get that question myself almost everyday and its still fun to ask


----------



## sockbat (Feb 22, 2008)

I have 6 and want more lots more. I want to see Rush's work and maybe get him to do a snake wrapping around my arm.


----------



## spoonman (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> yous will never get a job, i dont know about the youth of today and these dang obsessions they have


 

Funny.............. i had no trouble getting a job


----------



## bgraf (Feb 23, 2008)

Four and counting. Cant wait to get my back done.


----------



## Darbs (Feb 23, 2008)

Got 4 with more to come


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 23, 2008)

Me either


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

If you have tattoos do you go to hell?
Bill07? can you help with this?


----------



## nightowl (Feb 23, 2008)

Lesa said:


> I've seen a tattoo (pic on the Internet) that says "NO I WON"T REGRET IT WHEN I'M 80" I think that question gets asked way too much!!!!!



Thing is, when you get a tattoo it is usually for something that is happening in your life at that time...so it is a reminder. Your body is a canvas for your life's experiences, whether it is good or bad. 

So when you are 80 who cares if you have a few saggy tats? Who is going to be 'checking you out' at that age anyway? You can always look back on those tattoos and remember what was going on in that time of your life so you never know....it might help you remember things if you get [SIZE=-1]Alzheimer's disease! lol[/SIZE]


----------



## leijon_morelia (Feb 23, 2008)

None yet. But Ive done a few for my boss and a few for my mates. A clasmate thought this one I drew would look great on my back 







//Nick


----------



## Leigh (Feb 23, 2008)

bill's just jealous cause all the tattooed folk get the ladies. guess i gotta get a tat now too.

as for Trousa, he only shows his face cause he's got no legs. bill has his shoes to prove it.


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

im not sure about hell but you wont be in the same place as me, no room for tattooed hoons there. I cannot see the appeal in all this modification of the bodies god gave you


----------



## Miss B (Feb 23, 2008)

My great-grandmother lived to be over 90 years old, she was your typical cute little grey-haired grandma except that she swore like a sailor, drank a pint of Guiness every day and was covered in tatts :lol: I don't think she regretted a single one.


----------



## da_donkey (Feb 23, 2008)

i have just completed the outline of my chest peice...its fricking awsome, i will try and get some pics


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 23, 2008)

Miss B said:


> My great-grandmother lived to be over 90 years old, she was your typical cute little grey-haired grandma except that she swore like a sailor, drank a pint of Guiness every day and was covered in tatts :lol: I don't think she regretted a single one.




 That is awesome. Go grandma!


----------



## Miss B (Feb 23, 2008)

Yeah she sounds like she was a real character. I never actually got to meet her, though, my Dad's side of the family are from the UK and I am yet to visit the mother country. She died in 2000, I think. I've seen pics, though, and her tatts were wrinkled beyond recognition :lol:


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 23, 2008)

Man I love that; True to yourself to the end. That's how i'm going to be.


----------



## Ryan93 (Feb 23, 2008)

number 2 i want a emerald tree boa or a GTP curled up on a branch in black and white on me right shoulder blade


----------



## nightowl (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> im not sure about hell but you wont be in the same place as me, no room for tattooed hoons there. I cannot see the appeal in all this modification of the bodies god gave you



yeah, coffins aren't very big.....

God gave us cancer and other terminal diseases to so I guess we should stop trying to cure them?  ..... oh wait.....we blame satan for the bad things in life!


----------



## jessb (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> im not sure about hell but you wont be in the same place as me, no room for tattooed hoons there. I cannot see the appeal in all this modification of the bodies god gave you


 
Are you for real? Do you cut your hair, shave, wear deodorant, wear clothes etc etc...

And unless you are Jewish, I'm pretty sure there are no restrictions on tatts in heaven.


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

Are you for real Bill07 ?, you sound like someones Grandmother or something.


----------



## jessb (Feb 23, 2008)

natrix said:


> Are you for real Bill07 ?, you sound like someones Grandmother or something.


 
LOL snap!


----------



## Miss B (Feb 23, 2008)

Hahahahahahaha.

Hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> im not sure about hell but you wont be in the same place as me, no room for tattooed hoons there. I cannot see the appeal in all this modification of the bodies god gave you



:shock::shock::shock::shock:
Are you calling me a "hoon" ??


----------



## Ryan93 (Feb 23, 2008)

leijon_morelia said:


> None yet. But Ive done a few for my boss and a few for my mates. A clasmate thought this one I drew would look great on my back
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
man that would look sick as. Hey do you draw real pictures like from a photograph


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

jessb said:


> And unless you are Jewish, I'm pretty sure there are no restrictions on tatts in heaven.


But what about hell?


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong here , but I was under the impression that in the heaven/hell story ,
it was the soul that went there , not the body.


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

http://rex.chattablogs.com/archives/017522.html


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

its all in there


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> http://rex.chattablogs.com/archives/017522.html


 
That's funny man , coffee came out of my nose . ----you are joking right ??
If you're not , please don't ruin a perfectly decent thread with religious rhetoric & fear mongering.


----------



## ishka (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> http://rex.chattablogs.com/archives/017522.html



That's too good


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

im deadly serious


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> im deadly serious



Your deadly stupid !!!


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> im deadly serious


 
Of course you are Bill , maybe that's the problem..


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> im deadly serious



It would seem im a evil inkling with a one way ticket to hell.

Save me Geebus


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 23, 2008)

I like the word inkling. all tattooed folk should be called it =D


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

Some Random Inkling said:


> I like the word inkling. all tattooed folk should be called it =D



err


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

Australis said:


> It would seem im a evil inkling with a one way ticket to hell.
> 
> Save me Geebus


 

at least youre prepared to admit that now you will have to follow your own path to find redemtion


----------



## Ryan93 (Feb 23, 2008)

xshadowx said:


> something LIKE these.. tribal design on either side of a main image.. dunno what the "main image" would be though.. few from this image that i like are #028 middle, #033, #032 bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hey man you have got a nice selection there im looking at these two pics.

The GTP i want in balck and white on a log and the Bearded dragon im ifing if i want it in colour or not.:|


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

It must be a brave day for you Bill----firstly logging onto a evil snake website ------(it was the snake that was the evil-doer in the bible story) ----& then to enter a satanic tatto thread . Hope you're wearing your crucifix & saying your prayers.


----------



## Ryan93 (Feb 23, 2008)

natrix said:


> It must be a brave day for you Bill----firstly logging onto a evil snake website ------(it was the snake that was the evil-doer in the bible story) ----& then to enter a satanic tatto thread . Hope you're wearing your crucifix & saying your prayers.


 
lol  you do have a point there


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

father ted told me i have to try new things, so here i am


----------



## Ryan93 (Feb 23, 2008)

lolz believe in what you think is best. Most of the time it might not be the right decision but you'll appriciate it later on.


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 23, 2008)

Australis said:


> err



What?
It can be like the word "nigger".
The close minded people call us inklings and then there's the people scared to call us inklings for fear of offending us and then us inklings call each other inklings....


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> father ted told me i have to try new things, so here i am


 
How about a tattoo on your forehead of a snake constricting jeebus ? ---that'd be new !!


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

i refer to my earlier post http://rex.chattablogs.com/archives/017522.html


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> i refer to my earlier post http://rex.chattablogs.com/archives/017522.html


 
Very good Bill , excellent ! Now it's time to go to another thread that doesn't threaten you so much & leave this one for people that wish to take the poll or otherwise discuss tattoos.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 23, 2008)

#3, im not allowed, EVER


----------



## nightowl (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> i refer to my earlier post <insert crappy website>



for christs sake Bill, it is a joke! A sick American joke at that!  Get a life and stop spamming this thread....


----------



## natrix (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok , so bill's having a Saturday morning wind-up , just looked at another of his post's to see that he has a tattoo. I was starting to think you might be a few sandwiches short of a picnic there Bill .


----------



## Sidonia (Feb 23, 2008)

Bahahahahahahahaha

Psh, now you've ruined the fun.


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 23, 2008)

Tattoos are for degenerates and losers. They make you look like you belong in the gutter =)


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

natrix said:


> Ok , so bill's having a Saturday morning wind-up , just looked at another of his post's to see that he has a tattoo. I was starting to think you might be a few sandwiches short of a picnic there Bill .


 

nothing wrong with the picnics i go on, always adequatly catered for


----------



## jessb (Feb 23, 2008)

natrix said:


> Ok , so bill's having a Saturday morning wind-up , just looked at another of his post's to see that he has a tattoo. I was starting to think you might be a few sandwiches short of a picnic there Bill .


 
Yeah, I wasn't sure either - the opinions seemed a bit out of place on this site!


----------



## Australis (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill07 said:


> nothing wrong with the picnics i go on, always adequatly catered for



I can vouch for that actually... this one time.


----------



## eladidare (Feb 23, 2008)

i got a few...
if you want a tatt, be prepared to get a few.... coz its highly addictive...


----------



## dickyknee (Feb 23, 2008)

I thought every one would have realised Billy's Gee-up when he posted this .....

""father ted told me i have to try new things, so here i am""


----------



## kelly (Feb 23, 2008)

Bill is brilliant


----------



## Leigh (Feb 23, 2008)

bill's my hero. i might get his face tattooed somewhere.


----------



## jessb (Feb 23, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> I thought every one would have realised Billy's Gee-up when he posted this .....
> 
> ""father ted told me i have to try new things, so here i am""


 
Well that was the give away!


----------



## Bill07 (Feb 23, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## RobJo (Feb 23, 2008)

i have 1 a cute little devil with 2 linked hallows to represent my kids and my wife jodie has the same


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 23, 2008)

cris said:


> Tats are great for getting attention, especially if you like cops. Some tats do look pretty cool though take that blue fish tank looking guy as an example. I have also seen a gremlin one that was awesome and a few cool graff ones too.
> 
> I also think that they usually make ppl less attractive(unless they are real fugly to start with lol), not that i really care though, i just think its a shame when hot chicks contaminate their natural beauty with some big ugly tat.
> 
> I must be the only one here with no tatts :lol:


 
Speak for yourself cris. I consider my missus hot and she is about 80% finished on a full sleeve, and i think it looks HOT. Some may disagree, but i think if your into body mods hot chicks and tats = hotter chick.


----------



## AustHerps (Feb 24, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> hot chicks and tats = hotter chick.



Agreed.  Don't forget piercings!

Austy


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 24, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> Speak for yourself cris. I consider my missus hot and she is about 80% finished on a full sleeve, and i think it looks HOT. Some may disagree, but i think if your into body mods hot chicks and tats = hotter chick.


 
Well said!!


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 24, 2008)

yay, finally someone who agree's with me


----------



## roadkill1 (Feb 24, 2008)

YES though some tattooists still wont ..Check around dont think you will have to much trouble...


----------



## LJ77 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> Speak for yourself cris. I consider my missus hot and she is about 80% finished on a full sleeve, and i think it looks HOT. Some may disagree, but i think if your into body mods hot chicks and tats = hotter chick.


 
Thats cool , my wife won't get a full sleave she's going to get a half one done , I will just have to settle for that :lol:


----------



## mcscribbles (Feb 24, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> Speak for yourself cris. I consider my missus hot and she is about 80% finished on a full sleeve, and i think it looks HOT. Some may disagree, but i think if your into body mods hot chicks and tats = hotter chick.



yeah my missus has a whole heap of sweet ink.

and congrats to bill for bringing the lulz to this thread


----------



## jlorro (Feb 24, 2008)

I get my tatts done in Indo, mad freehand artists with heavy skills! Super hygienic, alot better than some ive seen in Aussie. TaTTuP.


----------



## Spilota (Feb 24, 2008)

I know that everyone on this forum has seen my Cobra tat, but I can't resist contributing to a tattoo thread.










Work done by Chris McLene (Holland)


----------



## dangermouse (Feb 25, 2008)

1 have six and one planed for my leg from foot to waist not quite ready but getting close


----------



## minusone (Feb 29, 2008)

here's a pic of one of my snake tattoos.

done by user Rush


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 29, 2008)

i have 8, including a full sleeve:







and planning more


----------



## Ozzie Python (Feb 29, 2008)

very nice gem. who did your work?


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Bernie at Wild At Heart Tattoo in Charlotte St, Brisbane. He is AWESOME.


----------



## ViperLord (Feb 29, 2008)

Deff no1 ... have 2 now i rattler on a skull n getting an oz snake on my next one


----------



## tooninoz (Feb 29, 2008)

I got plenty! :lol: As an ex-tattooist, I guess it's par for the course.

Im on the left, son in the middle and a mate in front of his '54 Customline


----------



## serenaphoenix (Mar 1, 2008)

Australis said:


> I think its a great name.



also known as a scrag tag..... 

I'm getting two. One in a hidden region, which has a lot of thought and personal meaning and I'm getting in the next week or so, and the second one I've told myself I'll wait a year before getting - to make sure I still want it. I've got 6 months to go and I still want it so far.

Actually i was wondering who in Brisbane people recommend for the style i want.... actually.. i was about to post a pic but the girl in it is naked so i suppose it's probably not g-rated. you can't see anything in it... but i don't want an infraction

anyway, large side tatt, stretching from above the breast to hip, solid black pattern (tribal-ish - but it's my own design)


----------



## byby_v8 (Mar 1, 2008)

i have 4 tattoos! one of them being the start of a sleeve.... oh and belive me ribs ARE more painfull!!!!!


----------



## knicko (May 23, 2008)

both my arms and legs have tattoos all over them and some on my hands i did some on the bottem of my feet but they come off so i keep doing it hahaha im a fool


----------



## mebebrian (May 23, 2008)

tatts are like reptiles, you get your first, you like it, you get another then before you know it your loved ones are begging you to stop!!!


----------



## benjemen (May 23, 2008)

LOL I cannot believe the comments from some people. 

Peoples get tattooed from all walks of life and different social / economic backgrounds. 

So to stereotype a person with tatts is just plain dumb. Its what counts on the inside..

I personally have some tribal work done on my neck down my sleave.


----------



## Sidonia (May 23, 2008)

benjemen said:


> LOL I cannot believe the comments from some people.
> 
> Peoples get tattooed from all walks of life and different social / economic backgrounds.
> 
> ...




People were joking....


----------



## angel (May 23, 2008)

voted number one... i love tatts, although mine have been placed in discret places


----------



## randall763 (May 24, 2008)

very addictive!! i have 15 or so depend's on how u count them ie 1 on leg is in 4 part's . as far as age go's yes you can get them @ 16 with parents concent my sister inlaw just got 1 and it was her 16th b/day present


----------



## pseudechis4740 (May 24, 2008)

#1 for me and the missus - she has more than me!!


----------



## ogg666 (May 24, 2008)

#1 for me,i have full sleave with oriental snake and dragon the theme...and a fair few on myback....i am currently saving to get the other sleave with a phoenix as the theme..


----------



## Manda1032 (May 25, 2008)

i have 3, have another 20 odd planned but have no $$$.... always the way though. I go for things that mean something to me and i don't regret anything i've had tattooed or pierced!!!
but keep in mind that others don't feel the same way, i got my nose pierced 12 years ago and i still get discrimination and rubbish from people for it! so if you get one make it easy to cover up for work/buttheads!


----------

